# snow pics from Newfoundland



## Acorn (Dec 3, 2002)

got snow?


----------



## Acorn (Dec 3, 2002)

time for spring


----------



## Acorn (Dec 3, 2002)

row of houses, weel .. rooftops


----------



## Acorn (Dec 3, 2002)

another house picture


----------



## Acorn (Dec 3, 2002)

that's a drift


----------



## Acorn (Dec 3, 2002)

last one


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

WOW  

I couldn't imagine snow up over the roofs.I have seen some footage on the news.It's absolutly incredible.

How do you even keep up with plowing that ?


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

those pics are absolutely increddible.  better shovel those roofs off.


----------



## Acorn (Dec 3, 2002)

Fortunately I live in New Brunswick. We get a lot of snow but not that much. These were sent to me by a friend


----------



## OffRoadPlow (Dec 30, 2002)

Outstanding, I am not sure how you could keep up with it. Very cool pics.... Post more if you get them...


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Acorn, in the last picture - what is sticking up through the snow? My first guess was snowplow headgear, but don't think so.


----------



## Acorn (Dec 3, 2002)

he's got a shovel held up and is digging his car out. Maybe he will drive it next week


----------



## sno-mover (Jan 12, 2002)

A plow is almost useless in that much snow, unless your working with a loader or backhoe.


----------



## Grshppr (Dec 2, 2002)

Now I know where all our snow went this winter.


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

> How do you even keep up with plowing that ?


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

You need a few of these


----------



## nben (Jan 22, 2003)

And one of these for the big drifts:


----------



## Acorn (Dec 3, 2002)

those are awesome peices of equipment! do yo have any pics of them with snow around?


----------



## columbiaplower (Feb 16, 2000)

that loader is sooo bad-ass it even has horns!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nben (Jan 22, 2003)

*snow pics*

Got the pic off the web. Check out their site, several short movies as well as pics. http://www.see-worldwide.com


----------



## drobson (Oct 22, 2002)

Wow, great pics of snow and equipment. I'm glad I don't have to deal with snow like that.


----------



## myo (Dec 2, 2002)

Awesome equipment.


----------



## gslam88 (Feb 19, 2002)

NBen, 

I use those to clean the walkways around here..... 



hehehehe.... 

Pete


do they make a bigger toy for us to play with


----------



## oakhill2000 (Jan 11, 2003)

sweet equipment! those snow throwers pointed southward would cause a snowstorm down here. Thats were this last minute storm just came from! I am glad we don't get snow like that. All though just once it would be fun, maybe next year though, no more this year please.


----------



## SnoFoilFisher21 (Feb 18, 2003)

THATS **@#$ing CRAZY!! god man i couldnt even imagine that


----------



## GeeMC (Feb 6, 2003)

OK, Who did that? I just saw a few of these pictures from Newfoundland on the channel 4 news in Boston! Gary Burbank was commenting on how much snow you guy's got...pretty neat! He must be a member of Plow-site...he he.

Bruce


----------



## paul soccodato (Nov 9, 2002)

wow, thats impressive.

when we get 10" of snow, things get crazy. i could'nt even imagine what things would be like with that type of snowfall.


----------



## oakhill2000 (Jan 11, 2003)

looks like they fired up those snow throwers up there again as we are supposed to get 2 to 4 more inches today in shouthern New England. I wish they would point them towards the great lakes instead


----------



## ADLAWNCUTTERS (May 24, 2001)

man thats a lot of snow. even more than we get in buffalo,i remember the blizzard of 1977 was like that.


----------



## jspivxl102 (Jan 17, 2003)

Wow... Seeing those pictures showed me just how little snow I get.... Especially that guy shoveling snow in a snow drift twice his height... 
JP


----------



## DanG (May 20, 2000)

heres the post you were thinking about i believe.


----------



## Peterbilt379CJ (Dec 6, 2003)

Dude, I would kill to get snowfall like that. That would be amazing!!!!!!!!!!!! I cant tell you how much fun I could have.


----------



## SWC (Dec 14, 2003)

Hey! School buses are yellow in Newfoundland too.

Is that the result of a freak storm, or is that about average snow fall?


----------

